# My next project. 2012 full suspension race bike



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is my next project. For anyone who has followed any of my builds in the past you know it's going to be a good one. :thumbsup:









































































"Love the Ride"

Check the blog to see the latest info!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I can already tell that it will be a great ride.  What have you got in mind for a build kit?

I see that it's a 2011 frame (no internal cable routing by the looks of it), so you should have no problem getting down into the 21 pound range with a RS SID carbon steer tube fork. .


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya... a bit of a long story. I was first in Ontario to get this frame. I pre-ordered it at my local bike store, Silent Sports. Paid for it... during pre-order. it arrived and it sat at the shop for months. Got a new job, moved to a new city, got a new gf, got injured the previous year. All this meant cycling and racing took a back seat... I picked up the frame maybe 3 months ago and it sat in the basement collecting dust. 

It is a 2011 frame. What is the weight penalty for internal cable routing on the 2012 frames?

I'm hoping for sub 20lbs... I don't know if it is do-able right now because I want to run Chris King and Fox Fork. We'll see, this time I may have to resort to the 3D printer at work to make some custom one off parts.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Sub 20 pounds may be a challenge. I had mine down to 21.5 pounds with a straight steer tube Fox F100/15QR (the tapered ones all weigh much more than spec'd) and tweaky carbon wheels, Race King's, etc.. If you go with Stan's Podiums or something under 1200gms and a super light fork you might break the 21 pound barrier.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

cheers can make it happen! your last build was one i looked to frequently with my full suspension. i hope this one is as epic.


----------



## db2boy (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice but more importantly I spy a rotor housing on the top shelf 

Ant


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Ant,

You are correct. That is a rotor housing from a 1989 Mazda Rx7 Turbo II. I blew the motor coming down the straight away at Shannonville motorsports park near Ottawa Ontario.

That was my past hobby. Weekend lapping days at the track and time trial racing in my rx7. But that car is now passed on to a friend who loving put it back together. Now it's just mountain biking and road cycling.

Here is the frame weight:










No bolts, no seatpost binder... Some warranty stickers and warning stickers still left on the frame.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Hey Ant,
> 
> You are correct. That is a rotor housing from a 1989 Mazda Rx7 Turbo II. I blew the motor coming down the straight away at Shannonville motorsports park near Ottawa Ontario.
> 
> That was my past hobby. Weekend lapping days at the track and time trial racing in my rx7. But that car is now passed on to a friend who loving put it back together. Now it's just mountain biking and road cycling.


Mountain biking is so much tidier than sports car ownership/racing. I used to do this...









...on the prairies before I got into MTB'ing, which was fun but expensive and seriously space consuming. And there was much more oil that leaked out of holes in the engine block than you ever get with a bike (except maybe with a Rohloff hub leaned over sideways). .

My RSL frame was 2150gms with the seatpost clamp (but w/o the rubber seal). The internal routing only added a few grams, maybe 10-15-ish


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

are people actually using the rubber seal? This will be the 1st bike I own that doesn't have a drain hole at the bottom of the bottom bracket. Except for my Carbon Cervelo. Which is only used on sunny days.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

None of the team RSL's at Mont Sainte Anne had the rubber condom on it.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Rocky: That was a nice Datsun you got there. A 260Z?

This was me in the past. My rx7 turned clean high octane fuel into toxic waste.



















Now back to cycling related matters.

Here is the chosen fork. 2011 F100 RLC Fit, Taper, QR15, OEM




























No where near the weight of the tapered FOX you had gotten for your Rocky.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It was a very beat 1971 240Z that needed a lot of steel welded into it to keep it from collapsing into a rust heap, but that's Ice racing for you. It was very fast and the most fun you could have in a car with your clothes on.

My street 240Z in those days was much prettier. 









Your fork is much closer to the weight it should have been, I still wonder if the tapered F100 I had was actually a 120mm fork with the 20mm spacer as that would be about right for the weight of the F120. My F100 box said F100/15QR and the fork stickers were F100, so I don't know, but the F100 with the straight steer tube and 15mm QR was 1570gms so still heavier than the 1490gm spec weight (supposedly including the 15mm axle).


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I too suspect that F100 tapers are F120 with spacer. Fox probably applies the sticker on as the orders come in.

That or they let their manufacturing variance open up as production went on. How many retail customers actually weigh their fork and will go back to the bike store to refund them? 

Bike companies will probably hold Fox to the spec and purchase order and force compensation or reject the shipment.

btw that a very nice Datsun. I've always wanted one.


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think there are a few areas u could go unless u are just set on certain brands and reduce the weight without buying Euro high society stuff:

Seatpost: a Masterpiece is lighter...and these are just examples not the end all one and only choice just ideas
Crank: 2x10 same model 595g
Front derailleur XX
Stem FSA OS99
Hbars FSA
Rotors Ashima
Tires Maxxis Ikon
Seatpost clamp...anyone on eBay 
if u wanted a since u would go 2x10 crank u can go Medium rear derailleur w/SRAM...

if u sell what is currently on the bike u may not have to fork over too much....


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. To be honest I have yet to be impressed with FSA parts. The only time they are reasonably priced is when they are on closeout sale. I did however pick up a lot of closeout parts 1.5 years ago. Don't worry the bike will be sweet. 

This is my other bike...










It morphed from this:https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/my-17-lbs-lynskey-ti-hardtail-499645-4.html

I'm not going to part it out. There are two parts that I will get rid of if anybody wants it for cheap.

A 2009 Mantiou R7 MRD in red. Absolute crap. Could never get the rebound dampening the way I want. Small bump compliance sucked. Also I have to take it apart every 1.5 months in the summer as the air mixes into the oil. Each time the orings shred. I have the setup that Manitou was handing out to R7 MRD users where there was 3 orings in a row to help fight this. Stiction went way up when they went to that revision of sealing. Also the orings still shredded. It's your for cheap if you want.

I also don't like the Middleburn RS8 ISIS crankset. back then they did not have the integrated through axle version. The American Classic bottom bracket eats bearings for breakfast. I was changing them out monthly during race season. Absolute crap. It shifted ok. But 7/10 times while on the trail the bearings were crunching themselves into little bits of metal.

the "blue" build is roughly 18.6 lbs now.

This is with 
i9 ultralight wheels
Thomson Masterpiece re-anodized to blue
KCNC SCbone handlebar
Syntace F99 stem
King Cage Ti x2 
2011 Fox F100 RLC 9mm dropouts
eggbeater 4ti
Hope ProX2
XTR M980 left side shifter
XTR M970 right side shifter
XTR M985 front derailleur
XTR M972 rear derailleur
KMC X10SL
XTR CS-M970 11-32 (the Recon Ti cassette died rather quickly), it started to skip on the cog under heavy load
KCNC QR
Extralite seatpost clamp
Chris King Nothreadheadset that replaced the tune one that failed
ESI white grips
Token Xwing full carbon saddle
Conti Supersonic raceking 2.2 (my fav tire)
Maxxis flyweight tubes

The rocky build won't be far off from the current bike. I like Shimano, fox, Hope. I think they make great products that are durable, perform excellent and are fast. 
-


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I suggest you to get the Continental Race King Racesport 2.2 this time. They're tubeless ready.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd rather not run tubeless as I won't be able to resetup the stan's sealant if I change tires before a race. I like to go take a recon lap before the race starts to see conditions. If the trails are damp or super dry I can still go put on a different tire which I carry many in the trunk of my car. 

If I had a second set of wheels I'd setup up both with stan's and have a complete opposite tire as to one on the bike and all I would do is switch wheels.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I'd rather not run tubeless as I won't be able to resetup the stan's sealant if I change tires before a race. I like to go take a recon lap before the race starts to see conditions. If the trails are damp or super dry I can still go put on a different tire which I carry many in the trunk of my car.
> 
> If I had a second set of wheels I'd setup up both with stan's and have a complete opposite tire as to one on the bike and all I would do is switch wheels.


That's the main reason I stay away from tubeless, I'm always tinkering with tires.That's where those Eclipse tubes have been great for me.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> the "blue" build is roughly 18.6 lbs now.
> 
> This is with
> i9 ultralight wheels
> ...


Sorry for the OT, but do you happen to know the weight of the 2011 Fox F100 RLC?

Thanks!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The F100 RLC straight steer tube 9mm QR dropout weighs 1410gms with 8" steer tube and a star nut.

The F100 RLC straight steer tube with the 15mm dropout and no axle is 1490gms with an 8" steer tube and a starnut. 1561gms with the 15mm axle.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

30.9 x 400mm









600mm x 31.8mm clamp


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Chunky seatpost there, the Enve 30.9mm x 400mm seatpost was 183gms. 

and the Enve 700mm wide flat bar was only 164gms.


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

Guess I got the heavy ones: my enve sweep: 175g and post in same size: 198g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Enve stuff is nice. But border line boutique... $$$ I should have loaded up when EDGE composites changed their name to ENVE. There was a bunch of stuff going on closeout at that time... oh well...


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheers! said:


> Enve stuff is nice. But border line boutique... $$$ I should have loaded up when EDGE composites changed their name to ENVE. There was a bunch of stuff going on closeout at that time... oh well...


First close to claimed weight SLR I have seen in a long time. My carbonio isn't even close to its claimed weight


----------



## mrwulf (Mar 22, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Hey Ant,
> ...
> 
> Here is the frame weight:
> ...


Impressive light for its stiffnes (I ride a customized RSL70). What size is the frame?

Thx and regards...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Frame size is 16.5"


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

db2boy said:


> Nice but more importantly I spy a rotor housing on the top shelf
> 
> Ant


HAHA!! LOL. I saw that as well. Was going to comment but I guess I'm late to the party. Did some work for my friend's '93.

Sweet build on the RM.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

because the frame takes direct mountain front derailleurs only I didn't have much choice.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

what ever happened to the pro 29 build ?

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/my-2011-project-lynskey-pro29-704090.html


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

That bike is still in the box. Missing some parts to finish it. My significant other (soon to be wife) said only 1 bike to be finished for 2012... or until we buy a house.


----------



## leonidas 119 (Nov 26, 2008)

what about a woodman post?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

XTR M970 direct mount front derailleur (e-type derailleur without the etype bracket).


----------



## luisc202 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any updates man...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

No real updates right now. Awaiting some parts I ordered at my local bike store. They ordered me the wrong upper headset so I can't finish installing the fork. They got me a cane creek with cup IS41 headset. IS41 according to Rocky Mountain is fine as long as I shim the top cap correctly to centre the bearing in the 45 degree taper using preload. IS41 and IS42 have the same ID and same 45 degree taper seat. however since they got me the external cup version it doesn't have shims. In order to correct this I gave them the exact part number off of cane creek website. But the Canadian distributor for cane creek does not have it in stock and it's being ordered out of cane creek USA... 

On top of that the very special stem I ordered still has not arrived. It is claimed 100g for 100mm stem. 

I also ordered an extra pair of Fox 32mm SKF seals used in their 2012 forks. So i'm going to tear down the brand new black fox fork and install the SKF seals. Again that is not in either... so I'm a bit stuck as to more progress at this point. 

Also been busy at work... Will have update ASAP once parts come in. It will then allow me to finish building her up.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Cheers! said:


> On top of that the very special stem I ordered still has not arrived. It is claimed 100g for 100mm stem.


I think it will be 108g :thumbsup: c260


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

After a bunch of parts juggling between the RSL and MSL I am back at a 21.5 pound Team RSL. This is with a straight steer tube 9mm QR Fox F100 RLC (also black) at 1410gms and the DT carbon wheels with a 9mm RWS thru axle. The RF Next seatpost is a bit porky compared to the Enve post but the DT wheels are a bit lighter than the Enve wheels. 

I tried it with the Magura Durin but it weighs an extra 30gms and was in need of service, it might go back on now that it is fixed as it is sooooo smooth riding.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

GTR2ebike said:


> I think it will be 108g :thumbsup: c260


It's not the C260.
Something even better.


----------



## Norwayrider (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheers! said:


>


can i ask you why you have bought those bottle cages ? they are youselesss.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

How do you keep the bottle from sliding out the bottom?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The opening of the bottle cage is "wider" than the bottom. In other words the top loop is bigger diameter and the bottom loop is narrower. 

It only accepts tapered water bottles that are the "tacx" type. 

I have this cage in my spare parts bin. It came off of my Cervelo SLC-SL road bike because I got the Arundel Chrono Bottle & Cage as a gift for the bike. So I had this just lying around. 

The bottle doesn't fall out at all. I've used it in mountain bike applications before. Mind you I don't ride a double crown 7" travel full suspension frame nor do jumps. The problem with this cage is if you use mix with your water bottles. Such as Cytomax or even Gatorade. The sugar that leaks out of the bottle tends to glue the bottle to the cage making it somewhat difficult getting the bottle out quickly for a sip.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought that might be the case or that maybe there was some sort of little L tab if you will that bolted in between the bottle cage and frame.

None the less, I only run standard cheap water bottles that I find on the side of the trail (just kidding) so I doubt any of them are the "tacx" type if you will.

On a side note, I'm bumbed, my ti bottle cage broke at a weld and is useless at this point. I am currently running a cheap Origin 8 carbon/alu cage because I am too cheap (broke) to go out and find something nicer right now.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

You mean like this piece of crap made in asia titanium bottle cage?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, just like that POS! Mine didn't break on the tab though but rather where the bar is welded behind it. thus allowing it to not hold enough tension to keep the bottle in it. The odd thing was that I couldn't figure out why the bottle kept popping out when I jumped over something. I mean it looked perfectly fine. Won't be getting another one of those any time soon!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Are you a Sport class rider?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes. Sport class. I wish I could be expert, but I lack the time and commitment to get there.


----------



## luisc202 (Feb 5, 2012)

What crankset will you be running on the bike?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

crankset will be a run of the mill XTR FC-M970 crankset.

Here is a quick update:

Hack Racer: Extralite custom front wheel = Extra good! from Troy @ Fair Wheel Bikes

The front wheel:


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

db2boy said:


> Nice but more importantly I spy a rotor housing on the top shelf
> 
> Ant


 Saw that aswell being an old rx racer myself.


----------

